# Never ending seroma



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, so Whistler's been fighting this for two weeks. Had his surgery to become an "it" and at same time he had an imbedded pine in his side removed. Staples were placed on his side and then he was quarantined to his crate. He was only to be allowed to go out and do his things. I failed miserably as I came back from work at night and could not bear keeping him in his crate. (I did come every noon hour to take him out)... I think he may have moved too much in the house when he was out of his crate thus creating this persistent seroma. Back to the vet he went today and they strapped him up tight!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The Doc

We call the Holiday 

Could not will not quit on his Red 

He is the Ivory Tower and has skills and drills and loving concerns 

I thought this would be a good one to share a drop of Freedom and Views searching reaching for the Perfect storm 

Any other yelps of Helps you have the land process Doc" 

and thrust me I flossed ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When they give us those sad eyes, it plays on are hearts.
Its tough having to keep one confined, but a necessary evil after surgery. I would always leash mine and sit on the floor with them when I was home. It made it easier for me to send them back to the crate.
This should be just a bump in the road and if all the correct steps are taken, he will be running free in no time.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! Great Pics Holiday


----------

